# how to mount trim tab switch to grab bar



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Is this what you want? The cables all run inside the grab bar.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

That's an interesting option. Not sure if I could use that type of switch or not with my system. thanks


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Look up blittles one off poling skiff in the bragging section(page 3). He makes his own on the bottom of page 1 of the thread. oopppsss. mis read the OP post, didn't see the grab rail part.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

You can replace the Lenco switch and brain box with 3 way momentary switches. It was explained to me that sense the switches and brain box can be temperamental, it's better to just have a simple toggle switch that can be replaced easy anywhere. It activates the tabs a little faster, but nothing that is too crazy. It would be easier to mount in a tighter area I think too.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

http://www.microskiff.com/media/image.1044/

Here is a pic of where mine are located. I was trying to show off the skiff and not a close up of the switch. Should be able to see the switch in the pic tho. You should be able to mount an Ebox to the grab bar and then run wire to the ebox but not sure how you would run the wires on a non-liner with the grab bar in the middle. Mine is on the side and mounted to the gunnel


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

IRLyRiser said:


> You can replace the Lenco switch and brain box with 3 way momentary switches. It was explained to me that sense the switches and brain box can be temperamental, it's better to just have a simple toggle switch that can be replaced easy anywhere. It activates the tabs a little faster, but nothing that is too crazy. It would be easier to mount in a tighter area I think too.


first thing i did replacing my tabs was to get rid of the "deutsch" connections and hook them up to standard momentary rockers.


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

I was recently had the same predicament with my waterman. I had a floor installed which was needed in order to accomplish all of my goals. The fabricator built a fibergalss box in between my grab bar vertical posts and ran the wires down one of the legs of the grab bar, the box is very slim which is nice. Sorry i dont have better pictures of the box itself, but here is what it looks like on both sides. I used the diamond marine trim tab switches but they are the same as the lenco as far as all the wires on the back


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys. I called and spoke to Jim at Lenco. He confirmed that I can just use momentary 3 way switches. I have 2 unused original toggles on the panel inside my stbd compartment that are just like the one Hells Bay used for the jackplate. He said they would work fine. I like the toggle idea better than rocker switches for the tight area I have for mounting. Will be easy to fit 2 for the tabs and 1 for the jackplate next to my GPS. Will give it a try this weekend.

Action, love that huge GPS. My old eyes would love that thing. Wouldn't have to be putting my reading glasses on all the time.


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

glad you figured something out i sat and thought for a long time before deciding to pull the trigger on how how i went about it. 

thanks man, it is super nice to have a big screen lol


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I started with a 5" screen combo ff and gps, then added a 7" gps cause I couldn't read the damn 5" one. Now I have one mounted above the other on my grab bar, why I have no room.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

ok I learned something on this last weekend. You can use toggle switches for these but they can't just be regulat 3 pole switches. The tabs go from up to down motion by reverse polarity. You have to use 6 pole switches and wire them to reverse polarity. The problem with that is I'm back to having a bunch of exposed connections on my grab bar panel. In lieu of that I found some sealed momentary toggles that are 4 wire and reversed polarity internally. Going to try them this weekend.

http://www.gamainc.com/wp28prmom/


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

devrep said:


> ok I learned something on this last weekend. You can use toggle switches for these but they can't just be regulat 3 pole switches. The tabs go from up to down motion by reverse polarity. You have to use 6 pole switches and wire them to reverse polarity. The problem with that is I'm back to having a bunch of exposed connections on my grab bar panel. In lieu of that I found some sealed momentary toggles that are 4 wire and reversed polarity internally. Going to try them this weekend.
> 
> http://www.gamainc.com/wp28prmom/


I'm not sure how you're going to jump power from one to the other.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

worst case I hope I would run power and ground to each switch? The original rocker switches jump power and ground from one switch to the other.


----------

